# changer la carte graphique d'un PowerMac G5, possible ?



## petitfuzzle (3 Septembre 2004)

Est il possible, de façon simple et sure, de remplaçer la carte graphique de mon powerMac G5 1.8 Mono (Nividia GeForce 5200) par une carte plus performante, si oui laquelle me conseillez vous ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, c'est tout à fait possible (la manip est d'ailleurs expliquée dans le manuel), il te faut une carte AGP (si possible 8x).
Ensuite tout dépend de ton budget (les cartes Mac sont plus chère que celles pour PC). Une 9800 Pro 128 Mo (en gros 2-3 fois plus puissante que la tienne) vaut 200 $ sur Ebay Us et 350 ¤ chez Macway. 
Sinon, sur l'appleStore tu as la 9800 SE 256 Mo à 500 ¤ et la 6800 Ultra (le top du top du must) à 633 ¤. 
Quels sont tes besoins et ton budget ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Septembre 2004)

merci de cette première réponse. mes besoins en carte graphique sont (malheureusement) dictés par ceux des jeux des enfants (warcraft, unreal et j'en passe), pour le budget maxi 300¤, je ne voudrai surtout pas que le changement aboutisse à des problèmes techniques ou autres (freeze, etc...) car mon G5 tourne parfaitement.


----------



## Apca (3 Septembre 2004)

A mon avis, la 9800 pro 128 te conviendrai le mieux. M'enfin, elle depasse un peu ton budjet


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Septembre 2004)

de 46¤ seulement je vais faire un effort !


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Septembre 2004)

Je m'aperçois que certaines cartes n'ont pas de port ADC, or mon écran est un apple 20'. Sur le site Apple deux cartes sont en vente avec port APC :
un 9800 Pro à ... 499¤ (gloups !)
une 9000 Pro 128 Mo à 199¤ (c'est mieux)
Que vaux cette dernière ?


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2004)

si cela peux aider http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86790


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> une 9000 Pro 128 Mo à 199¤ (c'est mieux)
> Que vaux cette dernière ?


Je pense que la différence par rapport à ta 9600 Pro ne sera pas énorme.

quand à la 9800 sur l'apple Store, sache qu'une 9800 SE (bien plus puissante) commandée chez OWC te coûterai 330 ¤, port compris.


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Septembre 2004)

Je pense que la différence par rapport à ta 9600 Pro ne sera pas énorme

malheureusement je n'ai que la nividia de base !
OWC c'est où ????


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Septembre 2004)

mes excuses, je n'avais qu'à cliquer sur le lien


----------



## petitfuzzle (4 Septembre 2004)

suivant les connseils de Dark Templar, je viens de passer commande chez OWC d'une Radeon 9800 Pro special Mac (avec ADC) pour environ 320 ¤ (sauf taxes surajoutées de dernière minute), je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

J'espère que la douane française ne te rajoutera pas 20 % de TVA :rose:


----------



## petitfuzzle (6 Septembre 2004)

En fait à la dernière minute j'ai commandé chez CLGinformatique, même modèle (avec sortie ADC et DVI) pour 367¤ port compris, je dois la recevoir dans le courant de cette semaine.
J'espère que ce n'est pas plus dur à monter que la carte miglia alchemy !


----------



## petitfuzzle (6 Septembre 2004)

Le prix que j'ai donné (et auquel j'ai commandé) était une promo apple expo, il est remonté à 490¤ TTC (499 sur l'apple store), ouf!


----------



## petitfuzzle (11 Septembre 2004)

j'ai monté ma carte hier soir, pas de problème particulier, si ce n'est que j'ai égaré pendant quelques minutes la vis dans les entrailles du G5, un tournevis magnétisé est obligatoire. Tout fonctionne sans problème avec une "fluidité" générale nettement accru et quelques décibels supplémentaires "acceptables", je vais peut être acheter un ventilateur Verax chez MacWay.


----------

